# snow pants: inner vs outer vent zip?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the external/on the side zips...you can adjust the air flow better. Not an issue about snow...just zip them up.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I found external more convenient cos for hiking open inner vents rub/"catch" eachother


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

4 vents ftw


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I like the external/on the side zips...you can adjust the air flow better. Not an issue about snow...just zip them up.


I fear that if you go with zip a bit open, and then you fall, all snow might get inside and freeze your A*****


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I know nothing about your predicament but I am a good shopper.

I was at the mall today and fell in love with these blasted Norrona snowpants. They were so beautiful. They were calling my name.
Norrona, Women's Lofoten Gore-Tex® Pro Pants - SportingLife O

I did notice they had full zip straight down the side though and I found that strange.

This is the men's version
Norrøna Lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell Pant - Men's | Backcountry.com

Here are some reviews on the Mammut Stoney pants. Seem people like them...

http://www.campsaver.com/stoney-pants-men-s

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/mammut-stoney-ski-pants-for-men~p~2891t/reviews/

http://www.evo.com/outlet/shell-pants/mammut-stoney.aspx


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I saw Norrona gear for the first time in Switzerland. Wickedly expensive and I have trouble believing it is worth it, but it looks great!

To the OP, I have only had external zips and it is very handy. Inner zips always worried me for the rubbing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

i like inner and outer zippers. Burton Vent is one that has them. 

I use both inner and outer on different brands though and have no problem with either.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I usually have inner and outer as well, never been a selling point and thought it was pretty much normal to have both.
As far as use I consider inner more like passive cooling and outer would be more like active cooling, having both open is EXTREME!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Never used outer vents, only inner. One thing that I hate though is vents that open from the bottom up, rather than top down. Blue bird day after a storm, I want my vents half way open but the powder keeps getting in just above my knee, whereas if it was from crotch to mid thigh, no worries.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Snowangel
I had seen those reviews, thanks
One of the reviewers says the inner liner sticks to thermal leg layer, which doesn't look fun. 
I was into something with a bit of insulation. I found a pair of Mammut bormio, which I love, but the color is horrible.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

lorcar said:


> Snowangel
> I had seen those reviews, thanks
> One of the reviewers says the inner liner sticks to thermal leg layer, which doesn't look fun.
> I was into something with a bit of insulation. I found a pair of Mammut bormio, which I love, but the color is horrible.


Color is the most important thing![emoji14] 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Inner.........nobody likes sweaty balls.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

My pair of Burton has a continuous zipper across both legs so my balls get fresh air too if I want to.>


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

Kenai said:


> I saw Norrona gear for the first time in Switzerland. Wickedly expensive and I have trouble believing it is worth it, but it looks great!
> 
> To the OP, I have only had external zips and it is very handy. Inner zips always worried me for the rubbing.


Norwegian kit, made for Norwegian weather. It's really good. So is the Helly Hansen stuff.


----------

